
Programmer competency matrix - hjalle
http://www.starling-software.com/employment/programmer-competency-matrix.html
======
AstralStorm
This matrix is way oversimplified and smells of a clueless HR hiring guide.

Some categories do not make sense, e.g. language knowledge.

Others have vastly varying impact. I'd someone who writes a blog or a book as
useful as a person who is a major coauthor of a framework?

Algorithms list is strictly missing important exotic categories or creating
your own from scratch, which requires hard math background.

And so on...

------
_nalply
Where is the column 1 (Level 4)?

